# Sulphur Salve?



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Has anyone ever made sulphur salve? I want to make some for my horse. I am looking for betadine - larger than the usual 8 oz bottles and not the scrub. Generic is fine. Does anybody know the best place to purchase this at a reasonable price? Thanks!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Have you tried on line? Drat...I can't think of the name of the site...I think I still have a magazine at the house. I'll look tonight.


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

I've used Flowers of Sulfur for eons. Saved a wounded cat years ago with a smearing of Flowers of S. mixed with vasoline. Don't know if that's what you mean, but I can still find it in Mississippi drug stores.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AW Thanks Nancy. I appreciate that. My friend always made the salve, but she moved away. She was kind enough to give me the recipe, so I'd love to try it myself. She ran a horse rescue for many years and this stuff is awesome.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Southernfiction. I will definitely look into that, if I can't find my ingredients to make my own. My friend offered to send me some of hers, but then I would feel like a failure.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thats how we made it too. Of course back then it was with burnt motor oil (not a good thing we now know) but Flowers of Sulfur you got from the drug store. Wonder where you get it now.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I grew up with "Gordshell's salve, which was made here in Baltimore. It was a drawing salve that we most frequently used for splinters. I found some a few years back in a little country pharmacy. It never hurts to ask those little drug stores if they have what you are looking for behind the counter.

I really love the sulphur salve, because it is so versatile. Just slap it on anything. Kind of like "Gus" in My Big Fat Greek Wedding......"Put Windex on it." 

I'll let y'all know how I make out. I probably will be buying the wettable sulphur online. Probably too late in the season to find that in a stores' garden section.

Burnt motor oil? Yep, it's a miracle we didn't do more damage in the day. LOL! Somehow we survived.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for nothing guys. I found all my ingredients and made my salve today. None of you even tried to stop me. Nobody told me what a mess I was going to make. Hope this lasts a REALLY long time, 'cause I won't be doing this again any time soon - if ever. LOL!


----------

